# Performance of ABI Linux under FreeBSD 8.0



## bryn1u (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello. Im confused. I want to use ABI linux on server where will make many game servers. And want to ask is that good way to use FreeBSD ? I heared that linux_compat can be unstable and kernel can be suspended. I read somewhere that linux_compat is more efficient than natively under Linux. Someone does have any experience with that ?


----------



## sossego (Apr 25, 2010)

Linux binaries can work if they are labeled and if you have the linux compatibility  layer enabled. Look at the flash howto in the howto section for a working example of such.


----------

